# How To Recite Gurbani: A Viewpoint



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Mool Mantar* 
Mool-Mantar is the basic, or fundamental formula and reads - 
_Ikk-O-Ankaar Satte-Naamu Kartaa Purukhu Nir-Bhaao Nir-Vaaeru Akaal Moorat-e Ajoonee Saae-bhann Gur-parsaad.e_


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Shabad - The Holy Hymn* 
The Jaap of a Shabad, Slok, Paurree, or a Tukk - will go after the name of that i.e. ‘the Jaap of Shabad (Hymn),’ the Jaap of Paurree (a type of verse),’ ‘the Jaap of Slok (a sort of poetry),’ or ‘the Jaap of Tukk (a line)’ etc.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Amrit-Velaa - Early Morning Hours* 
Ambrosial hours - the divine time. It is the last 3 hours of the night i.e.  very early in the morning - 3 A.M. to 6 A.M.; before the sunrise. Many practitioners, or saints get up at 2 A.M., or even soon after the mid-night. This is soothing and calm time, and most suitable for the Naam-Jaap - recitation of the name of God. Commonly, the people practice Naam at the junction of different times -


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*PRACTICE OF JAAP*

It is right (correct) in any way you recite the name of God, because there is no set or a single method of doing it. Although, basics are the same in general, almost every instructor has a personal technique of practicing the Naam-Jaap, or will modify it according to his own experience or some motive, may be selfish - to put his or her own stamp on it. The only thing is to take a start, and the help comes from the Almighty in one or the other way. If there is a problem, consult any practitioner of the Naam.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Preliminaries* 
Every technique of the Naam Jaap is nothing but an effort to achieve concentration on recitation of the Naam - ‘Waheguru.’ There are a few preliminaries for practicing the Naam -


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Practice of the Naam*

Anyone professing another faith may replace the prophet, place of worship, mantra for Jaap, and the symbol to focus on, with the one of his or her own choice. The basic essence of the method of recitation will remain the same for everyone. One may make selections and modifications as per one’s own personal discipline, need and demand of the faith.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 1, 2008)

The "JAPP" Bani of Guru nanak ji is the Final Masterpiece...the ESSENCE of His Lifetime experiences...and is the Essence of the Guru Granth Sahib Ji.
The Japp is..WAY OF LIFE..as envsioned by the Guru sahibaans and the Bhagats Bhattas Farids etc that havkle their Bani also in the Guru Granth Sahib Ji.
This Way of LIFE is Kirt Karo, Waand chhako, Naam japo...wrk hard, share the fruits of oens labour and never forget Waheguru the Maker.
Gyani Jarnail Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 1, 2008)

Jaap, Naam, Simran etc etc are many tools which teach us how to put Gurbani into practice,to make Gurbani the connection to the real world, the true life of Miri- Piri. It is for us NOT to become mere parrots enclosed in our self created cocoons, listening to our own echos and  looking at the real world while peeking through the key holes.

It is irrelevant how we recite Gurbani. Once we know how to LIVE Gurbani then the true NAAM JAP will follow.

Tejwant


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 1, 2008)

Agreed that we should not be devoting excessive time on that you state as simran jap etc. But side by side it has been stated by Giani Maskeen ji that we should utter the word so loudly that it is heard by the ear. It is the way that we practice any kind of recitation of jap.

True, it should also not be mechanical as stated by you that it should not be parrot like repitition.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Without Simran we have no way out.


----------

